# Microchip or Tattoo?



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Only one of my dogs is microchipped, and that's because she was chipped before I picked her up from the pound. There are some perks and downsides to both. I have chosen to not chip my others. However my greyhound is tattooed - standard practice for racing greys - and it serves the same purpose as the numbers are unique to him, the vets office has the numbers, as well as it is an identifiable mark to place on lost dog flyer!

However if I could do it again I would request for her not to be chipped because of all the reasearch being done about them. 

Not the best site, but the quickest one I could find. Basically, microchips migrate around your dog. They are rarely in the same place the dog was initially chipped. Some dogs can develop a cancer around their chip because their body has encapsulated the foreign object. There are people that are pro-chip and anti-chip that will sway you both ways. Regardless, the choice is yours for you to decide what is best for your puppies. How exciting you're getting them soon!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Both of mine are microchipped. From the information I have read, it sounded safe. The vet also thought it was safe.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

both of my bostons are chipped and have been for years and i have never had an issue with either. my spoo, porter will be chipped as well i just have not had a chance to do it yet. i just dont care for the look of the tattoos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

All of ours are micro-chipped and all of my pups get micro- chipped too. They do migrate, but are still active and scan-able!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Every time I take my dogs to the vet for their shots or whatever it might be, I ask them to scan, just to check. They can always find the chips, no problem.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My dogs have been chipped for years and I have never had one migrate. We scan dogs/cats all the time at the clinic and they are always right where they were initially placed. I think migration USED to be a problem when they were first invented, but not now. 

The good thing about a chip is that most shelters/veterinarians have scanners and will scan found animals (we have found two cats in the last six months at our clinic with chips). Tattoos, on the other hand, are not as common and most folks would not know where/who to call to find out who the tattooed pet belongs to.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

All of my dogs have been microchipped. I have never even heard of tattos until now!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I have always tat. my dogs till Belle. I had her chipped at 1 yr because I was doing all her health cl. She is now 3 and she is still tender where they chipped. It hasn't migrated but is very tender. I will never chip any animal again. And since chipping Belle I have heard some real horrer stories from dog and horse owners


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

All of our animals are chipped. None of ours (and none of the many animals I saw working at a vet and with Animal Control) migrated. Shelters and vets generally scan the entire dog just in case the chipped was placed in an abnormal spot or it migrated.
For me, the benefit of having a permanent form of ID outweighed the risks. I did my research (and I have access to the vet school's library of journals) and that was my decision. 
I have to say, there are going to be horror stories with anything. Part of the problem with these stories is you often don't know the original teller/"victim" so you don't actually know if they are true.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> My dogs have been chipped for years and I have never had one migrate. We scan dogs/cats all the time at the clinic and they are always right where they were initially placed. I think migration USED to be a problem when they were first invented, but not now.


TQ's migrates and she got hers 3 or so years ago... which is far from when they first came out. It was in her shoulder last time I took her to the vet because it was swollen, but the swelling went down. If it moves and makes any area of her swell up again, I'm having it removed.

I got a free 1 year subscription to home-again from the pound, but have not paid for it again. I think it is ridiculous you have to pay for it yearly. Yes there are those amazing stories about dogs that are found years and years ago, but they are few and far between... and I highly doubt those people paid on their dogs' microchip for the 7 years they were missing. 

-this took like 20 minutes to type because my mom kept interrupting me and actually showed up at my house... lol... so I lost my train of thought and that post will have to do for now!:doh:-


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I got a free 1 year subscription to home-again from the pound, but have not paid for it again. I think it is ridiculous you have to pay for it yearly. Yes there are those amazing stories about dogs that are found years and years ago, but they are few and far between... and I highly doubt those people paid on their dogs' microchip for the 7 years they were missing.


The subscription is for extras, like an extended profile for the dog, some kind of financial assistance if the dog is hurt while lost I think, etc. Even if you don't subscribe (which we don't), your info is still in their computer as you submitted it.
I will say that the vast majority of dogs found by their chip aren't reported to media. In my 2 years at the last vet I worked at I would say that we reunited 40 or 50 dogs (not a huge number when you break it down but large enough and speaks well of our clients helping strays) with their families because of chips. The shelter up the street had tons more than us. We never thought to call the media, we wanted to get in touch with the owner.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> The subscription is for extras, like an extended profile for the dog, some kind of financial assistance if the dog is hurt while lost I think, etc. Even if you don't subscribe (which we don't), your info is still in their computer as you submitted it.
> I will say that the vast majority of dogs found by their chip aren't reported to media. In my 2 years at the last vet I worked at I would say that we reunited 40 or 50 dogs (not a huge number when you break it down but large enough and speaks well of our clients helping strays) with their families because of chips. The shelter up the street had tons more than us. We never thought to call the media, we wanted to get in touch with the owner.


Oh I completely agree that a lot of amazing stories are never reported to the media. I'm not saying if you choose to microchip your pets you're a bad owner or anything. It's just a personal preference. Really, in this case, no one is wrong.

Lol, and how is it that every stray I have found hasn't had a microchip (but many have had collars with JUST THEIR NAME ON THEM, wtf, right?)? I think that if you're vigilant and always have some form of ID on your pet, you really don't need anything else. People were fine before microchips, you know? I ALWAYS see people whose dogs got out after they had their bath and didn't have their collar on, etc. 

My pets always wear their ID collars (Tate wear a harness out, TQ and TheGrey both have martingales), and yes, that is a personal preference too.

Well, regardless, whichever the OP chooses, hopefully she will be responsible with her puppies and make sure they're safe and can find their way home!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

All of my dogs are chipped, as were two of my late dogs (who passed on when they were elderly) I've not had any issues with any of their chips migrating (and I have them checked periodically). Every facility that I am aware of does scan the entire body, though, just in case. While I have heard of a very few dogs' bodies treating it as a foreign body and encapsulating it, it seems very rare. I'm a tech and we chip countless dogs and cats and I've not seen any issue from it in the 6 years I've been working in vet offices. Everyone here uses the Avid chip, which does not have any annual fees..just the initial registration. 

I've no issue with tattooing, mind you. We have no one who does it locally. I'd only use it as a back up method myself, since many facilities do not check for tattoos and many would not know what to do with a tattooed dog if they found one, where most do check for chips. 

I've seen many pets get home due to a chip, so it's a method I'm comfortable with for my own pets


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I decided 2 years ago to microchip my puppies. 

Tattooes fade after a year and it is somewhat uncomfortable for the puppy to be tattooed.

Also microchips can be readily read with a scanner at any vet's clinic.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny has a microchip. I prefer it because of the ease at which they can be scanned.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

From regular scanning of Doglost, the national site for dogs lost and found in the UK, the two most common ways dogs are reunited quickly with their owners are through their microchip, and through mass postering. The microchip reunites dogs that are taken to a vet or dog warden, postering finds those that have been kept. For every dog found months or years later and whose story therefore appears in the media, hundreds are quietly and happily reunited within hours or days - I think microchips are worth the very small risk. Now we just have to make scanning a legal requirement for found dogs in the UK ...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Tattoo for me! I brought my microchiped cat to the vet, he had pneumonia. I told her that he was microchiped and they wanted the number from it so they scanned him, and scanned him, and scanned him, but couldn't pick up anything. Then they x-rayed him for the pneumonia and voila! there was the microchip right where it should be. They took him back into the exam room and wanded him two more times before it picked it up. 

I would not want one of my dogs to go missing and have to depend on it being picked up at a vets so that it could be returned to me. Alfie is tatooed. Billy is chipped but I don't have faith in them.

Just my experience with it.
_


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

we microchip all our puppies when they are 5-8 weeks old. in all the years, I've only seen one chip migrate (went to the lower shoulder).
When you register the number, the company normally give you all the "bonus" things for one year. but if you do not renew, all the info is still stored for the life of the dog.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Mitchell (3 years old) is tattooed and I can hardly read the letters/numbers. 
Matrix (7 years old) is tattooed and chipped. I cannot see a trace of his tattoo, and we have not had any issues with the chip.

On another dog forum I frequent, there were quite a few members who had never heard of tattoo identification, but most, if not all had heard of microchipping.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Hello, I need to know which is better - Microchip or tattoo? My poodle who passed this April, after 18 years of love had a tattoo in her ear. Now I am hearing of this microchip. I am deciding which one is the best for my 2 new toy poodle puppies coming next month. Thanks!:confusffed:


Sorry for your loss..

Baldr has both a tatt and a chip, Foxxy only has a chip. Baldr's tatt was done by his breeder on his tummy when he was 7 weeks and it is still clear as day almost three years later. My rottie had a tatt on her tummy as well and it was clear til the day she passed at 14.
I would personally chip over tattoo, but if you do tattoo I would suggest the tummy over the ear as the ear can be chopped off. That is why most use the tummy that was why I put it on my Rott's tummy back in 92.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Zulee is my first dog to have chipped. I worry that the tattoo wouldn't be found, could be removed, or altered making it useless for recovery.

I know there are risks for microchips too which have been mentioned. My concern is that my vet will only scan for the chip upon request during an office visit. What happens if someone steals my dog and claims it as their own? Will the vet they go to scan and discover the dog is not theirs?

I wonder how many vets take time to scan each animal that comes in? My guess is that they don't unless it is reported as found. 

Now if she is reported lost, I feel like I have greater chances for recovery. BTW, I registered with RESQ because their are no registration fees, no annual fees, and it's ISO compliant.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

It's the law here that dogs, first registered after sometime in 2006 [I think], HAVE to be chipped now. My foxy is 12 years old so she doesn't have to be chipped (and she isn't), but Paris *just* got in on the new law so she is chipped. I chose to chip my cats, as being purebreeds someone could easily take them and claim as their own, but forever I will have *proof* they are actually mine. lol!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

In Cda. we used to tattoo all our puppies, but since CKC started selling microchips many breeders are now identifying their dogs using the CKC microchips. I was also told that by a certain year, tattooes will be absolete and microchips will be implemented as the only means of identification.

The breeder is allowed to microchip their own puppies prior to sale. In Cda. (as opposed to the U.S. (AKC), the CKC will penalize a breeder if they do not identify (microchip/tattooe) a puppy prior to its leaving their home. Not only do breeders in Cda. have to register the litter and pay for it, they also have to pay for the microchip insert it into their puppies then pay the CKC for registering each puppy individually and then pay also for the transfer of papers from their name (breeder's name) to the new owner's name.

If a Canadian breeder who is a member of CKC fails to comply with the above CKC by-law, they stand a chance to be penalized by the CKC, either being suspended and/or charged a certain penalty. 

When a breeder in Cda. has 10 puppies per litter , it will cost them $120.00 for 10 microchips plus shipping cost, $20.00 to register the litter, $330.00 to register each pup individually and transfer its ownership from breeder to new owner.
A 10 litter puppy registration from begin to end costs the breeder in Canada 
circa $500 including tax. 

Got off the topic of tattoe vs. microchip.. The CKC eventually will make tattoing absolete and everyone will be asked to microchip their puppies.

I microchip my own puppies but let me tell you it is a scary thing.. the needle is a thick gague, unlike a regular needle and can leave quite a hole. It is also very uncomfortable for the dog. But must be done.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I had our vet microchip Pippin and it was done very quickly and apparently painlessly. He didn't even flinch.

Casey, being a Canadian dog, came to me already chipped.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I microchip my own puppies but let me tell you it is a scary thing.. the needle is a thick gague, unlike a regular needle and can leave quite a hole. It is also very uncomfortable for the dog. But must be done.


I have held puppies while they got microchipped and MAN! The needle is HUGE!! I felt terrible for them, but in typical puppy fashion, they were buzzing around just a few minutes later.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Locket;114526 said:


> I have held puppies while they got microchipped and MAN! The needle is HUGE!! I felt terrible for them, but in typical puppy fashion, they were buzzing around just a few minutes later.



Right some (not all) let out a sharp yelp when the needle goes in but later on are back to their normal happy self.

You do need 2 people to microchip.. One to hold pup the other to insert needle. Cant do it alone.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

All of my young poodles are chipped. My vet prefers to do it while they are under anesthesia for something else, such as spay or neuter. The needle is HUGE! 
If a poodle got away and the hair grows, they can look so different, so an internal form of I.D. seems like a good idea.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

My spoo was micro-chipped as a puppy and her chip has moved a bit down her shoulder but still scans fine. She has also been tattooed and but that happened after the breeder got her back at 2 yrs old and before we brought her home.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

On the Homeagain website, they sure make it look like you are expected to pay for enrollment. Am I understanding this correctly? Do you have to pay to enroll?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Home Again. I did talk with a rep about this. If you enroll online, then you have to agree to yearly renewal..BUT you can cancel it after your first enrollment. Your pet will still be listed for its lifetime, but you don't get the 'perks" unless you pay the annual fee.
WE send in the form and pay initial fee


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

tintlet said:


> Home Again. I did talk with a rep about this. If you enroll online, then you have to agree to yearly renewal..BUT you can cancel it after your first enrollment. Your pet will still be listed for its lifetime, but you don't get the 'perks" unless you pay the annual fee.
> WE send in the form and pay initial fee


Oh thank you! I have the paper work right in front of me, but just thought I'd do it online to be faster. Was not happy about about how the website offered so little info as to my choices for enrollment. Just looked like I had no choice but to pay and be stuck with a yearly payment.
Now to fill out my sheet and sent it off! Thanks again! : )


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Locket said:


> Mitchell (3 years old) is tattooed and I can hardly read the letters/numbers.
> Matrix (7 years old) is tattooed and chipped. I cannot see a trace of his tattoo, and we have not had any issues with the chip.
> 
> On another dog forum I frequent, there were quite a few members who had never heard of tattoo identification, but most, if not all had heard of microchipping.


may i wonder what forum that is?

i'll use a regular name tag for Llama. god willing and creek don't rise, she'll be a service dog, so it's not like she'll ever be away from me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> may i wonder what forum that is?
> 
> i'll use a regular name tag for Llama. god willing and creek don't rise, she'll be a service dog, so it's not like she'll ever be away from me.


I also had never heard of tattooing until this thread. All of my dogs have been microchipped.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I also had never heard of tattooing until this thread. All of my dogs have been microchipped.


tattoing is covered in a couple of poodle books i've checked.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

breeders used tattoing long before microchips were introduced. First started in the ear then graduated to the flank

Now tattoing is what is used.

I find it easy regardless of the needle gague to microchip my pups. Anyone with a steady hand can do it but you need help in terms of someone holding on to the puppy's head while you subcutaneously insert the thick needle in and express to get the microchip in. GOt to be done quick and swiftly without any movement on your part of the pup's.
CKC is planning to make microchiping mandatory and abolish the tattoing.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My last dog was tattooed, inside the hind leg. I think vets stopped tattooing ears when dogs ended up as research subjects with suspiciously missing ears (I think laboratories were forbidden to use any tattooed dogs).

My current dog is microchipped. I know there is a small percentage who have problems with them, but for me the advantage of being able to get the dog back outweighs the risk. Quite a lot of dogs are stolen in the UK, especially cute ones, and chipping means I have a hope of getting him back.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> breeders used tattoing long before microchips were introduced. First started in the ear then graduated to the flank
> 
> Now tattoing is what is used.


Did you mis-type that? Don't you mean now *micro-chipping* is what is used?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> *Did you mis-type that? Don't you mean now *micro-chipping* is what is used?*





Beachgirl:

LOL .... I can always depend on your good eye to catch things.... 

Yes, this is what was meant, microchipping... 

Thanks for pointing this out.. 

I guess being in puppy poop and urine with my head bend over the box drains my brain cells at times.. :doh:


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Puppy poop-caused typing disorders!! We have something new we can blame on our pups!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=Beach girl;120110]Puppy poop-caused typing disorders!! We have something new we can blame on our pups!! [/QUOTE]*


LOL that's too funny, among other serious syndromes we poodle lovers are afflicated with


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> may i wonder what forum that is?
> 
> i'll use a regular name tag for Llama. god willing and creek don't rise, she'll be a service dog, so it's not like she'll ever be away from me.


Both my retired service dog and the one I'm getting in March are microchipped. Even service dogs can get lost and it is always a good idea to have a permanent form of ID.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i chip all my dogs. 

Almost all pounds and rescues/vets have scanners. IT has come down to just two styles of scanners on the market (canada has one style- the US has that style plus another). If i lived inthe states i'd chip with the one most prevelant in my area. .. 

I do like having a tattoo too- but 1- most people don't know where to track it down (Some vets tattoo, CKC registered dogs must be tattood or chipped) as it's visible- but well if my aussie is in coat no one even notices it! 

I do have ONE dog who's migrated. it's down on his shoulder. Standard procedure is to scan neck down back and down both back legs- every single iperson i've had scan him has picked it up with out knowing where it is (his is where his skin is thin i can feel it- took a scanning to realise it was the chip- i thought it was a peice of wood or something!)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*I do like having a tattoo too- but 1- most people don't know where to track it down (Some vets tattoo, CKC registered dogs must be tattood or chipped) as it's visible- but well if my aussie is in coat no one even notices it! *


Nevar:
Some dogs who come to Rescue have "fake" tattooes on either the flank or ears. 

A legal CKC tatto has to bear either on ear or left flank a certain number which is the kennel 3 digits in front, then the number of puppy (1st, 2nd etc.. born) and then the letter which is for the year.
For example FTD (3 letters identifying a breeder's kennel prefix)
1 (first born that year)
letter (A-Z) the year in which the pup was born.

IF anyone sees anything else that means that the tattoo is fake and was tattoed by a mik mak breeder to just tell an unsuspecting client that the dog is tattooed (identified before leaving the breeder's house).

If in doubt one has to call the CKC with the first three letters and inquire to which kennel prefix the three letters pertain.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Another reason why i dont think tattoos are the way to go. If your dog is picked up, there is NO vet/shelter worker who would think to roll the dog on their back to look for an ID. Also, lets face it. Some dogs wont let anyone look inside a hind leg (very sensitive spot), or lift an ear. Some dogs i have had to "jump scan". Do a quick swipe and back away before i was bit, repeat. It is much safer for people to scan from a distance rather then get very personal with a STRANGE dog! 

I personally have not heard of nearly enough or valid negative reasons to NOT chip my dogs. JMO


----------

